# Install 9.03 on a Japanese iMac G3 with 8.5



## KCM (Mar 9, 2009)

#1          Yesterday, 07:18 PM  
KCM  
Registered User   Join Date: Mar 2009
Location: Japan
Posts: 2 
Thanks: 0
Thanked 0 Times in 0 Posts 


Install 9.03 on a Japanese iMac G3 with 8.5 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello, I'm new here.
I bought an old iMac G3 at a recycle shop in Japan just because I like the design.
I'm new to apple but I would like to make it work with an English OS that I found, and also to get to understand Apple.
9.0.3 (on disk, for DV Models).
Erased the Japanese OS (8.5)and when click install the 9.0.3, a message comes up; " your Mac's firmware is out of date. updates can be found in the CD Extras folder on your Mac OS CD".
maybe I'm stupid but I can't seem to find it on the OS CD in Extras Folder at all.
Please somebody give me advice.

BTW. I went to Best Denki today to look at the new iBook 13.1 inc, it's a beauty but expensive, Jap Yen 114.800. But the salesman showed me that it is BILINGUAL. maybe this will be my first laptop afterall. 

But first I would like to find uot more about Apple. 

Thanks. 

copy and paste, hope this is OK now


----------



## oldmanmac (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello;Go to this page, http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86117.It contains all the firmware updates for Imacs.If you have a tray loader ver.1.2 is the one you need,


----------



## KCM (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks oldman,
Your link dosn't work but found it via google.
The problem is i can't conect it to the internet because i erased the japanese  os.


----------



## oldmanmac (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi; you have gotten yourself into a tricky situation,You have to have a operating system installed to do the firmware update.Your best bet would be to find a copy of 8.5-8.6 on Ebay,full retail version would be the best and sometimes you can even find a japanese version if look long enough.If your keyboard is in english you won't have any problem at all.Wish it could be easier for you but you have to have a os installed.


----------



## KCM (Mar 11, 2009)

understand, Oldman.
Will the Japanese OS reinstall with help of a Japanese friend and then download the firmware. 
Has to work I understand.
Thanks again.


----------

